# Over 40 - how many do they transfer?



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there, have just read on another thread that if you'r over 40 you should try to insist with your clinic that they put more than 2 embryos back as they have less chance of sticking. If you're using donor eggs (as this thread mentioned) why should this be? I thought problems were to do with egg quality, not uterus issues? Now I'm confused!!  

Regards Janice


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, max is 3 after 40. The issue as far as I know is egg quality . So no issue if DE I think ?
Future Mummy


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi I'm PUPO with three musketeers on board if that helps to know 

siobhan x


----------



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there Future Mummy, yeah I thought this was the case too, that's why I was a bit confused when I read this.

And Hi Maybemummy, great news, sending tonnes of   your way! I think three was what I thought was the norm.

Many thanks both Jx


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

I had 3 put in as the third was rather the runt of the litter, and hadn't divided into 4 cells, but with donor eggs it's been generally two, as far as I have seen. I just didn't want to 'waste' the 3rd one as i had done before, and the likelihood of triplets is really low, so the clinic and I agreed to do it.All the best with your efforts!
Kate


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

I thought that, in the UK, the clinic will only transfer two DE, due to the age of the donor. 

Overseas, its negotiable. I have always had three transferred at my clinic but each time the third blast was slower and behind the other two.

xx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

UK, age of eggs determines it

<40, max of 2

>40, max of 3.

normally of course with donors, it would be a lady >40 getting eggs from <40 so 2 max.


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi

My clinic (LWC) also say 2 for undeer 40s and 3 for over 40s because of the poor rate of success with two.  Triplets are so very unlikely that for once common sense has prevailed.  I don't know about donor but again I have been led to believe it's the same.  

That said, LWC would not transfer any egg with less than 5 cells I think.  I could be wrong but for me each time I have only had 2 transfered and they've been a minimum of 5 cells.  They have disgarded any others  

Good luck - everyone.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I had 5 transfered on day 3 in USA, still BFN!!!


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

I repear in the UK the rule is max of 2 if eggs are <40 and max of 3 if eggs are >40.

there is a push towards single transfer in <40s but you can and should force through 2.


----------



## Debs65 (Jul 12, 2007)

I had 4 cycles:
1st ICSI cycle July 2005, age 39 - 2 embies transferred
2nd ICSI cycle Dec 2005, age 40 - 2 embies put in, 10 frozen
3rd FET cycle Apr 2006, age 40 - 3 embies put in
4th FET cycle Jun 2007, age 41 - 3 embies put in (6, 7 & 8 cells)1 taken - BFP!
my birthday is in November so on my 2nd ICSI cycle I was only just 40 and they decided to put 2 back.
I'm sure everyone here is right that <40 max 2 >40 max 3.
Hope this helps.

Debs x


----------



## Quest (Apr 30, 2009)

As Anna says it is a max of 3 if using your own eggs and a max of two if donor eggs (as donors are under 40). 

(I had 3 grade 1's replaced and am 10 weeks pregnant (one baby) 

Quest x


----------



## juliet marshall (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi I am due to have transfer any day after tomorrow as my donor is having egg collection friday.  I was also confused to how many i am allowed to be put back.  My niece is 24 so i am assuming 2 now i have read your replys, thanks
jules x


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

correct if donor is< 40 (as she will usually be)


for best results, be sure to push for the 2 though and don't be fobbed off with a single transfer!


----------

